

Ask HN: What companies encourage short work weeks? - neilsharma

What are some companies that encourage shorter (25-30hrs) workweeks as full-time?<p>What kind of routine does your company use (ie: shorter vs fewer days)? Are employees happier? Is employee churn lower? Is productivity noticeably different?
======
zhte415
Perhaps any company, as long as you make a case to a / the / your manager.
This comment doesn't directly answer your question, but does suggest behavior
I've seen beneficial.

The more senior person you report to the better. The reason for this
qualification being the more senior someone is, the more they feel in control
and not get criticized by others for the way others see how they run things
(big corp).

So, if you're a manager that encourages shorter, or more flexible, working
times, your staff will appreciate it. As long as your team deliver.

If OK with going against the grain, make sure expectations, availabilities,
and deliverables, are guaranteed. No one is going to criticize you for not
delivering a deliverable, or being available when you agree you are.

It's that simple.

Getting clear ground rules in place is essential whether as a manager of your
own time or of someone else's time. Once that's done, just make sure your and
everyone else's contribution is transparent and fair.

It really is that simple.

------
anthony_franco
Not sure if they still do it, but 37signals (now Basecamp) did 4 day work
weeks during the summer: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3000852/37signals-earns-
millions-...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3000852/37signals-earns-millions-
each-year-its-ceo%E2%80%99s-model-his-cleaning-lady)

~~~
funkylexoo
This guy is my hero. What he says sounds so simple and obvious, but I've
learned from experience that doing the simple and obvious stuff can be so
hard...

------
quickpost
Treehouse:

Treehouse has a 4-day work week, no managers,[15] and practices open
allocation.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treehouse_%28company%29#Culture](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treehouse_%28company%29#Culture)

